# Easy Walk harness



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

Charlie uses an Easy Walk Harness. He never pulls on it and he just knows it means he has to be calm. Ie. I put it on him when he greets my baby niece and 5 year old nephew. It's like he knows he's playing a role when it's on/it's a uniform for good behavior. I have not been able to figure out the setting. I've asked several people to help, i.e. At the vet or at several pet stores. Everyone thinks they adjust it right, but then I have to loosen it a whole bunch because it restricts his movement. He can't jump in or out of the car. Can't lie down comfortably. He has a size large. He's not a super huge golden. 60lbs. He's average height, has broad muscle definition, but a narrow frame/ribcage, and a big blocky head the length of his shoulders. Im wondering if it's just not built for his body type. It doesn't sit far enough back on his back and it gets caught in his arm pits. Has anyone experienced this? What did you do? I like having. Front clip harness. Should I try a new brand? Is his too small or too big? Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I use front clip harnesses on all of my dog, and like you. have had some issues with finding the 'right' fit. With the EasyWalk, (I also use the 'SENSE-ation' front clip harness) I have found that turning it upside down, ie: the belly strap (which tends to be shorter/ and a different color) goes over the shoulders instead of under the chest, bringing the side rings higher above the elbows, can help to provide a better fit. The front strap, with the D-ring, should be loose when the dog is standing and just 'snug' against the neck, when the dog sits down. (I do think in general that many people do tend to fit them too tight, you should be able to easily insert two fingers (one on top of the other) under the harness at the dog's shoulders. ) My dogs wear a loosely fitted flat collar, and I attach the leash to both the ring on the collar and the D-ring on the harness, which prevents the front strap from sagging too much, also helps to give better control, if or when I needed it. Even though my dogs walk well on leash, I prefer to use the harness which I have adjusted to fit quite loosely, but still allows for control in unexpected situations.

It may be that the front strap is not long enough to provide a proper fit for your dog, perhaps take him into a pet store and try another brand on him.


----------



## TexasTom (Aug 6, 2016)

Easy Walk fitting instructions. 




I've been using the Freedom No Pull Harness. It also takes time to get everything adjusted just right. 



 on adjustment of Freedom Harness


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Easy Walk*

My neighbor, Kate, uses Easy Walk Harnesses on both of her Goldens and walks them with ease.


----------

